# Galveston Surf Trout-Wed morn



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hit the surf this morning in front of Pirates beach. Water was slightly choppy and sandy green to beach. I think we're still a couple weeks away from it really turning on, but was fun watching the sun come up on the beachfront and managed a few nice trout to boot. Buddy picked up some shrimp and we caught some big whiting as well as a couple small reds. I also wasted 15 min fighting a med sized jack, only to have it come unbuttoned when it made one last run as I was just about to grab it. Was a nice morning on the water with a buddy that doesn't fish much, so had a good time.


----------

